

Show HN: ComicsInventory.com - DonnyV
http://www.comicsinventory.com

======
DonnyV
This is my first mini startup. Lets you upload cover images and track values
and inventory your comics. Its built using asp.net mvc and Amazon services.
Over 1,100 users so far and just got my first 3 paying customers!

